# Latest swimming update.



## Chris Hobson (Mar 30, 2022)

By the end of March I should be up to 180 miles. I have a slight injury, a slightly sore muscle in my upper right arm but, providing that I'm able to do my usual three miles on the 31st, I will make it.

Because the whole stunt was originally inspired by 220 Triathlon magazine columnist Martyn Brunt, I sent them an email and have had it published as the Star Letter in issue 402, Spring 2022.

I have signed up for one on one swimming lessons with the Becky Adlington Swim Stars and the local manager has requested a write up for their newsletter which has now been submitted.

The fundraising is starting to take off and has now passed £400.

www.justgiving.com/fundraising/chris-hobson9

I have lost 6.5 kilos in weight, just over a stone, and my waist has gone down to 78.5cm, 31 inches. I have a check up coming up so this should help it to be a positive one.


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Mar 30, 2022)

That's quite some achievement.  Congratulations.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 7, 2022)

In the end, my injury prevented me from getting up to 180 miles by the end of March. I have been unable to do the front crawl and have had to stick with breast stroke. I found that swimming with vigorous kicks and very gentle arm movements improved my arm better than resting it which just made it stiffen up. I'm almost better now but I'm being careful not to overdo it, so I've been doing 3k swims at a nice gentle pace.

I am enjoying my 121 swimming lessons, my swim coach is called Emily. I have been learning how to do the turns correctly, including tumble turns. Once I am fully fit I'm hoping that my times will be improved simply by shaving a few seconds off every length by doing a proper turn.

I'm just short of 190 miles now, just over ten miles away from my next beer and curry night.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 8, 2022)

Sorry to hear your injury is slowing you down a little bit.  Hope you soon get to your beer and curry night.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Apr 8, 2022)

what an achievement, you are so good and devoted.   I can’t swim was told not to many years ago because I am epileptic.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 8, 2022)

Thank you all for the encouragement. Part of what drives me is that, since my diagnosis, doing endurance type exercise has worked pretty well for keeping my diabetes under control without having to be as strict with my diet. I  am now reaching the point where I am having to pay a bit more attention to the carb content of my food.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 10, 2022)

Update. My arm has pretty much recovered now. I was able to do a normal 4k swim today.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 16, 2022)

Today I received a gift box from 220 Triathlon Magazine. It contained high protein drink powder, a drink bottle, a shopping bag, a gym towel and a skipping rope.

Since I started the 121 swimming lessons I have been mixing up my swim sessions a bit instead of just ploughing up and down. I've been practicing the tumble turns and the correct turn technique to use when doing breast stroke. I've also been slotting 50 metre sprints and swolf into my routines. All good ways of improving strength and technique.


----------

